# tegu drooling??



## Danieldmcl (Mar 16, 2019)

Really sad to say our tegu passed away today in my hands, we were trying to get him better the last couple off weeks but he just got worse but when we came home today theyre was lots off saliva from him, anyone know what that relates too? Im curious


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 16, 2019)

I'm sorry. If bubbly, likely a respiratory infection.


----------



## Danieldmcl (Mar 17, 2019)

Walter1 said:


> I'm sorry. If bubbly, likely a respiratory infection.


Thanks, yeah it was bubbly. He was on anti biotics but he was already weak and just got an operation from a prolapse. I think it was all too much for the little guy


----------



## RomanPort (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm truly sorry about the loss of your little buddy.


----------



## Danieldmcl (Mar 19, 2019)

RomanPort said:


> I'm truly sorry about the loss of your little buddy.


Thank you, i will get another one in the future but not until i have everything setup perfectly first.


----------



## RomanPort (Mar 19, 2019)

Danieldmcl said:


> Thank you, i will get another one in the future but not until i have everything setup perfectly first.


If you wouldn't mind me asking, how old was your little fella?


----------



## Danieldmcl (Mar 20, 2019)

RomanPort said:


> If you wouldn't mind me asking, how old was your little fella?


He was about 8 months.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Mar 20, 2019)

so sorry to hear that ...... sometimes these thing just happen though and no amount of care can stop it, the ups and downs of pet owning so to say.... sorry again


----------



## Danieldmcl (Mar 21, 2019)

AlphaAlpha said:


> so sorry to hear that ...... sometimes these thing just happen though and no amount of care can stop it, the ups and downs of pet owning so to say.... sorry again


Thanks, i will get one in the future but for now i will be doin a lot off research anyway.


----------

